# Wanting to move to Germany!



## AdrenalineJunky

Hi, I'm an American wanting to relocate to Germany. I was in Germany for a few years in the Army about 20 years ago and have wanted to be there ever since. I'm burned out on the states and all the greed and crooked politics that goes with them. I have been reading up on this move for several weeks and see that it will be a challenge, but I am willing to dig in and ride it out to the end result. As far as my job skills: I have worked as a cook and Chef for several years, I have 16 years worth of construction experience to include running union crews on new construction and complete rehab of residential properties, and now am at year 4 of my I.T. career, mostly hardware support , deskside support, and help desk support. I know that this will be difficult, but I HAVE to try this. I will never forgive myself if I dont. Do you think any of these skills will help me find work or am I basically going to have to start at the bottom, I.E. resort work, food service, etc. Should I just come to Germany and start the process? I am not to proud to shovel Horse crap if thats all I can find at first. My point being, I dont give up easy. Any advice or help would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

When I was working in Germany (about 15 years ago), I got lots of resumes from American soldiers - married to German women or just those who wanted to stick around rather than going back home as they brought troop levels down. The one thing most of them never bothered to mention on their resumes or cover letters was whether or not they spoke German. That probably would have made a difference if we'd been hiring at the time.

If you don't speak German now, start learning. To find a job in Germany, you need a decent qualification (shoveling horse crap won't get you a visa, sorry to say) and to be able to speak German - at least at a conversational level. Construction techniques (and union rules) are very, very different in Germany than in the US. The I.T. qualification might do something for you, but only if you speak German.

Or, you can look into US government jobs in Germany. It has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum. You might have to search a bit - probably in the French section. (Don't ask - it's kind of a long story.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Bev, Thanks for the reply. I do have a pretty good understanding of working German, but am still planning on brushing up to be fluent. As for the government jobs....Yuk. I want to seperate myself from the U.S. government as much as possible. I was planning on pursueing the I.T. sector and now more so with your recomendation. Also, I am a proffesional skydiver and have several inquiries at some of the drop zones located in Germany. I wonder if there is a work Visa for a jumpmaster position? Thanks again for your help Bev! All advice is welcome.


----------



## claudiachrista

AdrenalineJunky said:


> Bev, Thanks for the reply. I do have a pretty good understanding of working German, but am still planning on brushing up to be fluent. As for the government jobs....Yuk. I want to seperate myself from the U.S. government as much as possible. I was planning on pursueing the I.T. sector and now more so with your recomendation. Also, I am a proffesional skydiver and have several inquiries at some of the drop zones located in Germany. I wonder if there is a work Visa for a jumpmaster position? Thanks again for your help Bev! All advice is welcome.


How is your intended move going? My husband and I are thinking about moving back to Germany ourselves for the same reasons you posted. We just got back from there last October and we miss it so much. There is an awful lot of paperwork to do, so I am not sure if I want to put myself through it. But I hope you will go and live your life there, it is beautiful and people are quite educated.
Good luck to you !


----------

